# Feuerfester Datentresor für Backups



## Newsfeed (25 März 2009)

Der externe Datenspeicher Threx des Münchener Start-Ups Secumem speichert 1 Terabyte Daten und schützt sie vor Katastrophen und Diebstahl.

Weiterlesen...


----------

